# Boat hits cable in Galveston Harbor



## Capt. Billy (Mar 6, 2010)

One of our captains was passing through the harbor and saw the Coast Guard and emergency personnel trying to get a man off his boat after hitting a cable stretched across the slip. God, I hope he's okay and he is in our prayers.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Amen. Prayers. God bless.


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

Prayers sent. Any idea why they would run a cable across there that's not clearly marked? Guessing oil spill clean up.


----------



## Tall1 (Aug 3, 2009)

That's a lawsuit in the making


----------



## small bites (Jun 13, 2004)

OHG.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

Somebody wasn't paying attention. I can see that cable clearly in the pic.


----------



## Herb Burnwell (May 31, 2009)

capt. david said:


> Somebody wasn't paying attention. I can see that cable clearly in the pic.


X2...Thats what i was thinking.

Sent from that East 5...


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

At water level he might not have seen it. Could have been a glare from the sun also. Never know unless it was you in the boat.


----------



## Capt D (Jan 12, 2006)

chuck richey said:


> At water level he might not have seen it. Could have been a glare from the sun also. Never know unless it was you in the boat.


2x the picture was taken up high


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

Hope and pray that he is OK.

Cable should have been marked with flags and/or buoys/or warning devices no matter what level it is positioned.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Was it a guide. Lots if words on side of boat.


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

I agree that at eye level, this cable would blend in to the background, making it very difficult to see until it's too late. That makes no sense to leave a trap like that for someone. Hope they are ok.


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

Where is the cable located?


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

chuck richey said:


> At water level he might not have seen it. Could have been a glare from the sun also. Never know unless it was you in the boat.


I agree... Plus it could have blended into the stuff on the horizon. It should have some red flags on it. Thats crazy.

I have heard of several people being decapitated on motorcycles or 4 wheelers from cable or barbed wire... never on a boat. crazy... hop they are ok. Ripped his console off dang


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

It's just nuts to think he should have seen it. He's prolly been through there many times before and never had a cable in his path.
Someone has gotta pay!


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Imagine that at night...


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

surf_ox said:


> Was it a guide. Lots if words on side of boat.


yup


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Capt. Billy said:


> One of our captains was passing through the harbor and saw the Coast Guard and emergency personnel trying to get a man off his boat after hitting a cable stretched across the slip. God, I hope he's okay...
> 
> I hope he made it too, but I don't see them trying to get him off the boat. They kinda appear to be standing around looking at a body. :frown:


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

jeff.w said:


> I agree that at eye level, this cable would blend in to the background, making it very difficult to see until it's too late. That makes no sense to leave a trap like that for someone. Hope they are ok.


Agreed, just because we can see the cable in a picture taken after the fact from a different angle doesn't mean the cable was visible to the Captain. Hope he's okay.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Why would anyone in their right mind do that? Prayers for him and his family.


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

I just found out it was I guide I know. He had his little girl and his deckhand and his daughter on the boat. They were unharmed but he wasn't so lucky. He's been fishing that channel for years. That cable at eye level would blend right in with the back ground. They are lucky to be alive.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

CAPSIZED said:


> I just found out it was I guide I know. He had his little girl and his deckhand and his daughter on the boat. They were unharmed but he wasn't so lucky. He's been fishing that channel for years. That cable at eye level would blend right in with the back ground. They are lucky to be alive.


The guide make it and if so what were the injuries? The way this is worded to me is that the other people on the boat were not injured but he atleast was injured severely if not killed.

Prayers to all involved


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

He's in the hostpial right now but I don't know his condition. Another guide gave me this information. He said the damage to the console is unbelievable. I will post pics later


----------



## KJON (May 1, 2006)

CAPSIZED said:


> I just found out it was I guide I know. He had his little girl and his deckhand and his daughter on the boat. They were unharmed but he wasn't so lucky. He's been fishing that channel for years. That cable at eye level would blend right in with the back ground. They are lucky to be alive.


 x2,I know of 2 instances where that happened, both widows are very wealthy. I've seen barges stretch lines across Cow Bayou, almost took me out one night. Very dangerous, cables seem to just blend in.


----------



## KASH (Oct 6, 2009)

What and why was a cable stretched across the water?


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Prayers sent for all involved.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

capt. david said:


> Somebody wasn't paying attention. I can see that cable clearly in the pic.


From that angle. From the water at eye level tell me that wouldn't blend In With the background? Yeah.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

The cable looks to be tied up to a cleat on top of the concrete. The T-top is ripped off and to the rear of the boat. So the cable was off the water high enough to miss the hull and hit the console. I'm sure it wasn't easy to spot regardless. That could have been really nasty for the people on the boat. Hope they are ok and recover.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Prayers sent for the guide. Cable should have been well marked. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Dang shame! My prayers are sent.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

pretty sure this was the boat?


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

Spooley said:


> Hope and pray that he is OK.
> 
> Cable should have been marked with flags and/or buoys/or warning devices no matter what level it is positioned.


^^^^^^^^


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Where exactly was the cable stretched. Was it blocking off entry to slip?


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Did he make it? Why didn't the GCDN even post a story? :frown:


----------



## Southernflounder (Dec 19, 2013)

I think I saw this yesterday but didn't see the cable either. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KASH (Oct 6, 2009)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Why didn't the GCDN even post a story? :frown:


Because it is a joke. sad2sm


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Looks real to me. Holy smokes.


----------



## KASH (Oct 6, 2009)

I can't even imagine coming to a dead stop in a channel, I bet he went through the console, and no explanation is kind of puzzling.


----------



## gettinspooled (Jun 26, 2013)

KASH said:


> I can't even imagine coming to a dead stop in a channel, I bet he went through the console, and no explanation is kind of puzzling.


Well from the pics it looks like the console come down on him, possibly pinning / crushing the captain.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Anyone seen my cable? Can't remember where I left it.


----------



## mustfish (May 26, 2010)

Floating boom or something similar would be a lot safer.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Hope everyone is okay. I'd be pizzed! When they were dredging the ICW at Sargent, I nearly ran over some of their pipes that were submerged just under the surface and unmarked. Some folks just don't care too much I guess.


----------



## chaco (Dec 24, 2010)

Does anyone have any update on this? I'd like to know about the people injured, and the situation that lead to the accident. 

.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

friend says guy just had a black and blue leg, said he thought cable was tide to a barge, i guess he will be ok, insurance adjuster already looked at the boat.


----------



## Twitch-Twitch-Boom (Jun 24, 2011)

The cable should not have been there or that low in the first place. If it had to be there, it should have been marked with flags, reflectors, buoys, etc. I'm willing to bet I would have nailed it as well. I'm sure this captain was looking for everything, but a cable hanging across the channel. I can easily see how the cable blended in to the background making it impossible to see from water level.

I sure hope he and his children are o.k.


----------



## WestEnd1 (Jul 26, 2012)

I would imagine a cable at head height would not be the easiest thing to spot especially while focusing on other things. How often does one come across a cable spanned over a waterway anyways? Hope all involved are ok. 
One pic of console ripped off a buddy sent me and the one while being trailered I happened to see it on the causeway by chance.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Glad everybody lived to tell the tale. :brew:


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Galveston County - Man sues after being injured in the Port of Galveston

A Galveston County man is suing after he was injured in a boating accident.Jason Woods filed a lawsuit April 15 in the Galveston Division of the Southern District of Texas against Saipem America Inc., citing negligence.

Woods claims the defendant stretched a one-inch cable across a waterway on March 30, blocking access of Pier 37 in the Port of Galveston, reports the Southeast Texas Record.

According to the suit, the cable was too small to see, and the defendant failed to mark it, causing the plaintiffâ€™s boat to collide with the cable. Woods claims he suffered injuries to his back, neck, groin, shoulders, arms, legs and other parts of his body and damage to his boat.

Woods is seeking damages in an amount within the jurisdictional limits, interest and court costs.

He is being represented by Houston attorneys Sean E. Oâ€™Rourke and Nicholas Simon of Simon-Oâ€™Rourke P.C.
_Galveston Division of the Southern District of Texas Case No. 14-CV-0444_


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Best of luck to him. I hope he wins.


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

Glad he was not killed. With industrial accidents as common as they are, and as letigious a society as we live in, you would have thought the company who strung the cable would have marked it well enough to be seen from Mars! Just glad no one died.


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

I have never been one to jump on a lawsuit. Heck, I broke my arm at a HomeDepot and that's the first thing everybody asks. Are you gonna own the store??? Heck no, it was my own **** fault!!!! But in this case, somebody would be paying!!!


----------



## 61Bubbletop (Apr 29, 2011)

With all of the stupid lawsuits I read about that should have never been filed, much less won, I totally agree with this one.


----------



## gettinspooled (Jun 26, 2013)

I hope he wins and the people that put that cable there are lucky they did not kill anyone.


----------



## going_deep (Apr 13, 2014)

I used to work for saipem America as an ROV tech.....I wonder what in the hell they were doing with that cable across there


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Just to be a jerk, he did collide with the cable, and also, how do you strect a 1" cable that far?

Kidding aside, I'm glad no one was killed, this could have been a whole different story..

Excuse my spelling and grammar, I need to keep one finger on the wheel.


----------

